# 3xsyrian hamster babies. 1xfemale 2xmales - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please email [email protected] or call 07515684921 We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 3
Sex: 1xFemale 2xMale. 
Age(s): Born Xmas eve.
Name(s): None. 
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner had bred too many hamsters and didn't know what to do with them all. These three were born Xmas eve and are now ready to find homes. 
Will the group be split: They have already been split. 
Other: All friendly.

Female









Male









Male


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh they are so cute! good luck rehoming them!

ive probably asked this before but what is the adoption procedure?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

metame said:


> oh they are so cute! good luck rehoming them!
> 
> ive probably asked this before but what is the adoption procedure?


You would need to email us at [email protected]
We would need to see photo of your set up and ask you a few questions. For a hamster, we ask for a donation of whatever you can afford 

The female has now found a home, leaving a long haired male and a short haired male looking.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> You would need to email us at [email protected]
> We would need to see photo of your set up and ask you a few questions. For a hamster, we ask for a donation of whatever you can afford
> 
> The female has now found a home, leaving a long haired male and a short haired male looking.


ok, cool thanks 

bless them, hope they find a home soon!
(although i really want the middle one!)

the short haired male has the most adorable face


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All these hamsters are now in new homes  This thread can be closed - thanks!


----------

